# Mogadore



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone hunted or been around Mogadore lately? Just wondering how it’s been. We have blind 12 there starting Saturday. Haven’t hunted since the early season, been chasing pheasants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Haven't hunted Mogadore. Hunted Nimisila last weekend and only got 2 shots. 

Not sure where blind 12 is. If you're on the shallow end of the lake you might have to break ice to get to the blind. Should be a good push of birds with the cold and north winds though! I'll be back at Nimisila on Friday.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

JohnJH said:


> Has anyone hunted or been around Mogadore lately? Just wondering how it’s been. We have blind 12 there starting Saturday. Haven’t hunted since the early season, been chasing pheasants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mergansers showed up in good numbers this week at ladue


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

bdawg said:


> Haven't hunted Mogadore. Hunted Nimisila last weekend and only got 2 shots.
> 
> Not sure where blind 12 is. If you're on the shallow end of the lake you might have to break ice to get to the blind. Should be a good push of birds with the cold and north winds though! I'll be back at Nimisila on Friday.


Yea we’re on the shallow side by palm road. We hunted nimi opening weekend and got one mallard drake. Some of these “lottery hunts” should honestly just be public if they aren’t gonna put any effort into making them good hunts. I know it’s hard for them to know when there’s going to be birds and such but the least they could do is try to manage the lakes for waterfowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

